# Wood Duck flank feathers



## mayfly418 (Apr 2, 2007)

If you recently bagged a few mature drake woodies and are not keeping the feathers. I am in need of the stripped brown/cream flank feathers. These are the feathers without the black and white edge. I will gladly pay for the shipping costs.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

going out tomorrow will let you know what we get


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

send me your address. Ill send some to you if a **** hasnt took off with the ones I breasted out yesterday.


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

if i get any this weekend, ill let you know


----------

